# Komisches Problem mit Grafik (Grafikkarte?)



## Lissystar (10. August 2011)

Huhu, ich stelle die Frage mal hier und hoffe es ist der richtige Bereich weil ich weiß leider noch nicht woran mein Problem liegt, ich vermute mal die Grafikkarte!?

Also es ist schwierig zu beschreiben, auf meinem Computermonitor wirft alles einen komischen Schatten der ganz schön stört. Weil es so schwierig zu beschreiben ist hier ein Screenshot: http://tinyurl.com/3z6ekvh

Ich hoffe, ihr seht, was ich sehe!?
Z.B. links oben bei Facebook sieht man bei dem k den Schatten dahinter.
Bei Email und Passwort ist am Anfang der Eingabefelder ein Schatten.
Und bei diesem "Mach Facebook zu deiner Startseite"-Fenster sieht man es auch ganz stark finde ich.
Seht ihr das auch oder brauche ich eine Brille? 

Was meint ihr woran das liegen kann?
Vielleicht an einem falschen Treiber für die Grafikkarte? Ich hab die Grafikkarte damals ohne Treiber bekommen und musste dann einen suchen, ob das jetzt aber der genau richtige war, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Kann es noch an was anderem liegen? Irgend eine Einstellung?


----------



## PC Heini (11. August 2011)

Grüss Dich

Also mit und ohne Brille kann ich keine Schatten sehen. Ob dies nun an der Grafikkarte oder am Monitor selbst liegt, weiss auch ich nicht. Aber; Wenn der Monitor eine Menuführung hat, würde ich da mal nach den Einstellungen sehen. Sonst auch mal mit nem anderen Monitor testen. ( Ausleihen bei Kollegen usw ).
Dies mal meine Theorie.


----------

